# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart glasses >  Vuzix Blade, AR smart glasses, Vuzix Corporation, Rochester, New York, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Vuzix Corporation

Home page - vuzix.com/products/blade-smart-glasses

----------


## Airicist

Vuzix Blade

Published on Nov 9, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Vuzix Blade: A New Augmented Reality – YBLTV Interview

Published on Feb 11, 2019

----------


## Airicist

$1000 Vuzix Blade Smart Glass demo

Published on Sep 5, 2019




> Founded in 1997 Vuzix is a leading developer of augmented reality and smartglasses applications. The Vuzix Blade is a pair of augmented reality smartglasses. The devices provides a display for your eyes. The devices features 12 hours of batter and an 8mp camera. The device is currently available for $1000 and up.

----------


## Airicist2

Vuzix Blade 2 smart glasses

Aug 24, 2022

----------


## Airicist2

"Vuzix Announces Vuzix Blade 2™ Smart Glasses: High Performance AR Eyewear in a Stylish Form Factor for the Deskless Workforce"

August 24, 2022

----------

